# Need help troubleshooting a no-start condition



## zbyrd (Jan 25, 2009)

1999 Sentra / GA16de / 160k miles

I was driving from point a to point b the other day. Upon leaving point a, the car started normally. After fueling up half way, the car turned over a little slowly, I think. Maybe not much, but it did grab my attention. After arriving at point b with the car still driving completely normally, I forgot about the issue. I came back to my car 2 days later to start it and I turned the key and got nothing other than the fuel rail pressurizing. The engine wasn't trying to turn and I got no clicking. 

I checked the battery and got 12.5 volts with the car off. I hooked up jumper cables and it didn't help the issue, though it's worth noting that the donor car wasn't running. Due to this and the fact that my lights, radio, and alarm are all strong, I don't suspect the battery, but I could be wrong. 

So what should I check and in what order? The ignition fuse near the batter is good, but I haven't checked any in the box under the dash. I don't suspect the ignition, since all the lights dim when the key is turned to "start". So, am I likely dealing with the starter or starter solenoid? Is the solenoid the same as the relay, or are they different parts? If it helps make an educated guess, the car hasn't had any apparent issues or noises upon starting in the past. It was quite sudden. As I said, it ran fine when parked. 

Thanks everyone. I genuinely appreciate the help.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Sounds like a starter to me - car in neutral and switched on, short out (thick screwdriver) the 2 fat cable posts on the back of the starter - if the starter turns and the engine starts, then you have a solenoid problem - if it doesn't turn the starter needs attention


----------



## zbyrd (Jan 25, 2009)

What's the best way to get to the starter? Do I have to get at it from underneath to test or is that only necessary to replace it?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

IIRC - Somebody else posted a few weeks ago talking about the same thing...
Talked about pulling the intake air hoses, air box, etc, and you can fairly easily get to it from the top.
These things have the key, a starter relay (in the relay box under the hood), the starter solenoid (on the starter), and the starter itself.
You said the lights "dim" when you turn the key to "start". Doesn't sound like it's the starter relay or the solenoid (although it could be, but a solenoid shouldn't cause the lights to dim near as much...shouldn't that is).
Sounds like you're starter is on the way out...a bad brushes type of thing.
In addition to doing the 'short-out' check as described above, I'd give the starter a few good whacks with a hammer, while somebody else tries to bump the starter, and see what happens (watch out so you don't short out the positive connection to ground!  ).
Also, is this a stick or automatic?


----------



## zbyrd (Jan 25, 2009)

Automatic. Thanks for the help guys. I'll try to get a good look at it tomorrow. I always thought starters made noise when they were failing...


----------

